# Image Météo n'apparait plus



## loloheureux (18 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai un ptit souci avec geektool.
je viens de commencer a me servir de geektool et la météo marchait hier mais maintenant je n'ai plus l'image. Les degrés oui.Mais pas l'image du temps.

j'ai creer une fenêtre image avec comme commande ceci: file:///tmp/weather.png
j'ai creer une fenêtre shell avec comme commande ceci:
curl --silent "http://weather.yahooapis.com/forecastrss?p=FRXX2669&u=c" | grep -E '(Current Conditions:|C<BR)' | tail -n1 | sed -e 's/<BR \/>//' -e 's/\(.*\), \(.*\) C$/\2&#730;C/'

ou sont mes erreurs?:rose:

merci de votre aide
lolo


----------



## Aescleah (18 Mars 2010)

Le problème vient peut-être de la fréquence de rafraichissement que tu as affectée à l'image. Un petit clic sur l'icône de geektool dans ta barre de menu, puis Refresh All. Normalement l'image devrait réapparaître.


----------



## loloheureux (18 Mars 2010)

bonsoir,

mon probleme est resolu.... c'etait l'opacité qui etait baissé

par contre ce soir a 21h30 j'ai tjrs le soleil, je rafraichis toutes les 1s pourtant

voir l'image

merci de votre aide

lolo


----------



## Aescleah (19 Mars 2010)

La première idée qui me vient à l'esprit est que le lieu que tu as indiqué dans l'url du script ne soit pas le bon, mais je doute que vous vous soyez trompé à ce niveau. Ensuite, l'autre idée qui me vient à l'esprit est que l'image n'est simplement pas mise à jour; pour ma part, je pense qu'un rafraichissement toutes les secondes n'est ici pas justifié, la météo n'étant pas si rapidement changeante, cela consomme également davantage de ressources. Essayez de passer le rafraichissement de l'image à 15 ou 30 minutes, cela devrait être suffisant.

PS: le script m'a l'air tout à fait correct, il n'est donc pas l'origine du problème.


----------



## loloheureux (22 Mars 2010)

bjr, 

merci cela marche....

a bientôt

lolo


----------

